# O-ring for Leef body?



## etc (Nov 20, 2008)

The standard O-ring for Surefire 9P bezel is too big for the Leef 2x18500 body... but the tailcap O-ring is too small. 

Where do I get this non-standard (it seems) O-ring for the bezel end of the Leef bodies?


----------

